# Sandra Nitkas Tanga - Request unerfüllbar



## opi (1 Sep. 2006)

Hey ihr!! Heute am 01.09.2006 hat man den weißen Tanga von Sandra Nitka(die Detektiven von Lenßen&Partner) gesehen war echt cool ich hoffe es hat jemand caps gemacht bitte keine Videos nur caps wen´n es geht 

ich bedanke mich im vorraus!


Sandra Nitkas Tanga:laola2: :laola2: :drip:


----------



## Muli (1 Sep. 2006)

Diese Area war für User unter 20 wohl irgendwie nicht mehr gesperrt, als ich die User-Rechte neu bearbeitet habe ...

wie gesagt ... war ... 

Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## freak123 (20 Dez. 2006)

dieser request ist unerfüllbar, denn die sendung liegt zulange zurück und man kann auch nicht nachvollziehen wie die sendung hieß und es wiurd auch keiner caps von der sendung gemacht haben....

deshalb closed


----------

